# Getting ready for DD and Harley's first show!



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Tomorrow we take DD and Harley to their first show of the season and I have pre-show jitters. Seriously, I have issues. 

And yes, we are starting show season late, mostly because of the Strangles outbreaks, and the fact that I was away on business for part of June so we missed a few shows. Some even got cancelled because of Strangles. We don't do a ton of shows anyway, so maybe another 3-4 after this one and DD should be happy with that. 

Tomorrow is a low-key schooling show at her coach's barn. We agreed she would just do low cross-rails for her first show. She and Harley still need some practice before they're ready to tackle bigger jumps, and she's only 13, so I say no point in rushing it. They do 2.3 verticals at home, but they'll do a lot less at the show. 

We trailered to the coach's on Wednesday for a lesson and it went great. They did the course, and it was fine. Harley still sometimes gets the wrong lead on the back legs for some reason, but the front lead was right every time. 

I'll update tomorrow night, hopefully with pictures! Sometimes I get so excited I forget to take them... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Best of luck to your team.....


And mom...breathe, again...:smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Feeling better now that Harley's washed, braided, and bubble-wrapped for the night. The trailer is packed and ready to go, all the tack cleaned, show clothes hanging. Jitters are gone. At least until they enter the ring. 



I think I'm just too much of a control freak. Now that everything is organized, I feel better.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

good Luck to you tomorrow and have a great day, if you are well prepared you should have no surprizes.
I have found in my later years that having a list for everything really helps but I'm sure you already have that.

AN extra bridle, halter, lead rope and even a girth are good things to take along.
I'm sure most of us have first show of the year jitters but it gets easier the more you do.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Subscribing and to wish you all Good Luck! Don't forget pictures... if you get the chance!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all! Things could not have gone better (well, except that I forgot the food cooler so had to get hubby to come deliver it mid-day). 

8 classes entered: 
- 5 firsts
- 1 second
- 2 thirds

Harley was such a gentleman. And DD kept her cool. Pics to come!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Pics! Remember, in Canada, red is first. Blue second, white third.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Great day for you. How did Kodak enjoy her day at home alone?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Pics! Remember, in Canada, red is first. Blue second, white third.


So beautiful, and so many red ribbons!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> Great day for you. How did Kodak enjoy her day at home alone?


She was looking for Harley all day, poor girl! They were quite happy to see each other. And Harley was happy to do the obligatory post-show roll in the dirt! Immediately followed by Kodak rolling in the same spot. I never knew horses did that. Like dogs, they like to roll in each other's dirt, presumably to rub the scents on each other. 

Today we bring in the rest of our hay.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Those are wonderful pics of Harley and your daughter. Congratulations on a great first show!


----------

